# Eczema on hands



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

My dd has eczema on her hands. Usually she keeps it under control but she has a bad flare up right now. I've been reading on here that alot of people recommend using homemade soap. But one time at school for art, the class used homemade soap to carve animals out of and her hands really broke out then so we are afraid to try homemade soap. She uses Dove and a combo of Hdrocortisone cream with aloe vera and then smooths Udder Delight lotion on her hands. That usually keeps it at bay.
Are there any other recommendations? She will probably have to visit the Dr. for a steroid shot this week as it is that bad. It looks like infected poison ivy so you know how bad it looks. IT's extremely uncomfortable for her.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I have it on my hands also and dont have an answer for you. I wish I did.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I have the same problem with my hands esp. in the summer and the only thing I have found is to use rubber/vinyl/plastic gloves for most everything I do. I also use gardening gloves for other chores. Rita


----------



## Cindy in Nebraska (Jul 11, 2002)

Our pastor's daughter had this on her hands. I told the mother about flax seed oil. She gave her daughter some big doses and in a month her skin was clear. The mother commented on her taking it as if she was craving the flax seed oil. Hope this helps. Cindy


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

My mother had horrible eczema for over 40 years. It was worst on her hands, but it was also on her stomach and sometimes on other parts of her body. Her hands oozed, and itched like crazy. People wouldn't let her touch their children because they acted like she had leprosy or something. It looked really REALLY awful.

She had tried every OTC and prescription remedy out there. She was even going to the doctor getting shots.

Right after we found the organic buying club, we went +90% organic. A totally unexpected thing happened. Within a few weeks her eczema cleared up!

It starts coming back if she eats a non-organic meal (like when my SIL cooks dinner, or when my brother and SIL take her out to eat).

I have no idea what exactly might be in the non-organic food that causes it. Preservatives? Flavor enhancers? Artificial colorings? Who knows, but she doesn't need to be reminded to stay organic!


----------



## Terre d'Esprit (Aug 31, 2004)

Your daughter may have broken out from the "homemade soap" for any number of reasons. My mom and I make and sell handmade goat's milk soap (and other bath/body products). We've learned a lot along the way! There are loads of options for the base oils as well as the fragrance oils, and she could have reacted to any of those ingredients. Just because a soap is homemade doesn't mean it is natural and does not contain irritants. One could use preservatives, artificial colorants, or fragrance oils that could irritate.

We have several customers with eczema that use our products. I can tell you what we do, and it might work for you. Our soaps don't contain any colorants or unnatural fragrance oils. By that I mean, if it says that is lavender scented, it comes from the lavender flower, not from a man-made lavender scent. We also have an unscented soap that works for those individuals that can't tolerate any fragrance at all, natural or otherwise.

I also have a salve that I have formulated that has worked for folks with eczema, and it contains specific oils that are used to clear it up, such as flaxseed, tea tree oil, lavender and bergamot, set in a base containing jojoba and neem oil. 

Handmade soaps nearly always have extra oils and moisturizers that can help eczema. Just be sure to ask and make sure that they don't contain preservatives or other unnatural ingredients.

T


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you Cyndi for your info. What is the name of your salve? What soaps of yours do you recommend for her to use that don't have irritants in them?
Do you make a shampoo bar too?

Laura


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

My daughter had the most extreme and severe case of it all over her body, and an African doctor told her to shower in selsun blue hair shampoo...she does and has never been bothered with it again.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

If it's just on her hands then it's likely to be something she's touching. If you can, act like an elimination diet, cut things back to basics, then open up slowly. Maybe it's something that's changed in her environment though - work or school using a new cleaner or furniture polish, a manufacturer that's changed a formulation, or maybe she's touching a new metal something (handle, ornament, clock, key?) that contains something she reacts to - like nickel plating.

I got really bad dermatitis a couple of times. Once when at school - could only control it, not cure, then. Again was when I had young children, and I realised! It was chemical dermatitis from the nappy soaker, but any time it flared up the baby lotion quietened it down again.


----------



## Terre d'Esprit (Aug 31, 2004)

> Thank you Cyndi for your info. What is the name of your salve? What soaps of yours do you recommend for her to use that don't have irritants in them?
> Do you make a shampoo bar too?



Laura-

The salve is not for sale (yet). It is something I am working on, but has been very successful in the testing stages.

None of our soaps have anything in them that would irritate. Some of our customers with eczema have used the unscented soap, but a few have been pleasantly surprised that they could use a scented soap without bad effects. The essential oils in the soap are pure oils derived directly from the plants.

We don't make a shampoo bar, but we are also testing liquid shampoo without SLS. Believe it or not, there is a lot of research that says that SLS actually causes you to lose your hair!!


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for your answers Terri. I don't know what SLS is but commercial shampoo did make my hair fall out. So I went to shampoo bars and I don't have the problem any more.
Which soap of yours do you recommend we try first?


----------



## PineRidge (May 2, 2006)

wogglebug said:


> If it's just on her hands then it's likely to be something she's touching. If you can, act like an elimination diet, cut things back to basics, then open up slowly. Maybe it's something that's changed in her environment though - work or school using a new cleaner or furniture polish, a manufacturer that's changed a formulation, or maybe she's touching a new metal something (handle, ornament, clock, key?) that contains something she reacts to - like nickel plating.
> 
> I got really bad dermatitis a couple of times. Once when at school - could only control it, not cure, then. Again was when I had young children, and I realised! It was chemical dermatitis from the nappy soaker, but any time it flared up the baby lotion quietened it down again.


My dd developed ecxema on her hands last fall. We did everything we could at home, switching soaps, shampoos, lotions, no long baths (she's only 6). Her hands got so bad by Christmas that I had scheduled an appt. with a dermatologist. During Christmas break they started to clear up. 

I came to find out from the older kids that in the cafeteria they have an antibacterial hand cleanser dispenser and make the kids use it before they eat. When I told her teacher that dd was not to use it, she said "hmm, there are two other kids in the class whose hands are like that" She said she never saw it in years before so they must have switched vendors, or ingredients.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I tried home remedies for years with no real luck and then finally went to a dermatologist a couple years ago - he gave me 2 medications (a foam and a cream) that I used together for about 3 months - have not had a flare up again. They are doing marvelous things with both exema and psorisys (sp?) medications today. But have her see an actual dermatologist - GP's just can't keep up with everything in every speciality.


----------



## everado2 (Feb 6, 2008)

My grandson had this so bad when he was under a year old. We found a place in Van Buren, AR that makes all natural goats milk soaps and lotions. They recommended a soap and lotion to use. After we used these for the first year of Cody's life (he is now 7) we've never had a problem since! :bouncy: It's a wonderful product. I looked it up on the internet and found them again now because another grand child has this problem. I am eagerly awaiting my mail each day for this product. They also have so many other lotions and soaps you might call and ask for a brochere. They also have a website www.gogoatsoap.com if that doesn't work for you call (479) 474-4999
Tell them Mary Ann sent ya!
I don't usually tell about products unless I find something that is so great I can't NOT tell about it. :clap: M






Shagbarkmtcatle said:


> My dd has eczema on her hands. Usually she keeps it under control but she has a bad flare up right now. I've been reading on here that alot of people recommend using homemade soap. But one time at school for art, the class used homemade soap to carve animals out of and her hands really broke out then so we are afraid to try homemade soap. She uses Dove and a combo of Hdrocortisone cream with aloe vera and then smooths Udder Delight lotion on her hands. That usually keeps it at bay.
> Are there any other recommendations? She will probably have to visit the Dr. for a steroid shot this week as it is that bad. It looks like infected poison ivy so you know how bad it looks. IT's extremely uncomfortable for her.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> I tried home remedies for years with no real luck and then finally went to a dermatologist a couple years ago - he gave me 2 medications (a foam and a cream) that I used together for about 3 months - have not had a flare up again. They are doing marvelous things with both exema and psorisys (sp?) medications today. But have her see an actual dermatologist - GP's just can't keep up with everything in every speciality.


I took her to her GP, he got it cleared up with steroids and antibiotics. But just one week after she was finished with the meds, it has all come back. I have also bought her unscented goats milk soap from a soapmaker I found on this forum. But so far, it's not helping.
Her appt with a dermatologis is next Friday, I am praying this will help. Thanks everyone.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Get some glycerine at the drug store. It's about $2.50 a bottle. I have some eczama and when I use the glycerine - a drop of it and a drop of water it sooths, and doesn't make the erruptions still itch. Then it makes it get less pink and almost invisible.

I've liked the results, I didn't want to have to keep using steriod cream too much. And this is new to me this last year, so I'm learning to manage the itching.

So, I'd say get a bottle of glycerine - suppose to be 1/2 gly. 1/2 water when using.

Angie


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

I just came from reading the thread about Vicks [yes the vapor rub] and some said that it helped them with eczema. Do check the thread. Would be great if something so simple would work.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, we saw the dermotologist. She told us the she will have to battle with this all of her life and that water is her enemy. No baths, shower only and use cool water. Wear gloves for everything. Cotton gloves to absorb sweat and vinyl over top to keep them dry.
She also gave her a antibiotic to clear up her hands and a topical cream with the warning that this is not be be abused. Meaning she is to practice prevention and not to relie on using the medication.
One week later, her hands are clearing up and she is using the gloves daily. This will be her life. She is slowly learning that her skin is very sensitive and only she can prevent her outbreaks. The Dr. also told us to use the goats milk soap. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

It's not just the goat milk in the soap that will help, but it's also important to notice what's NOT in the soap. No dyes, fragrances (other than essential oils) no peanut oils, nothing abrasive (pumice, etc), no preservatives, no detergents, etc. I'd stay away from M&P.

So, if goat milk soap is or isn't helping, you might want to look a little further into the ingredient list to find out why.

We make a goat milk soap bar for sensitive skin that has oat flour in it, which is very soothing. You might want to consider that type of soap, too.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I know this is an older thread, but this is something I've dealt with for years. my dermatologist told me that because skin is one organ, you could touch an allergan on your leg, yet break out on your hands. or the other way around. it took me years, but I now know I'm allergic to many household cleaning chemicals and latex. but also stress is a huge factor. that could be slight stress from a sleepness night to full-blown anxiety. I'll have a break-out if I'm getting a cold...it's my body's way of telling me it's in some type of stress. I don't take the injections or topical steroids anymore...don't like the side effects at all. I like that your doctor suggested prevention, not medications. it really is something that is there forever, but once you find the common triggers...it gets a bit easier to deal with. poor baby..it's miserable!

also...doc mentioned that you could touch the same thing over and over, but maybe the millionth time you touch it....your body reacts. and...once you become hyper-sensitive, the most random thing can suddenly become a trigger.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Most people who have eczema are also allergic to lanolin--an ingredient found in most soaps and lotions. Use the non-soap product from the pharmacy. Instead of lotion (because the skin is dry and open) use vasolene. There is no lanolin in vasoline.

Eczema is an allergic reaction so you may want to give an antihistamine if it gets bad. I have given that at night for my child with eczema. Better to control with antihistamine than deal with antibiotics later when it's infected.

The alcohol in the antibacterial stuff really makes it raw, BTW. She would be better off washing for 20 seconds with warm water (really--check the CDC)


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

Eczema is an internal disease. Even tho it shows up on her skin it is still a metabolic problem. I have this and it only shows up on my feet and hands. I find stress makes a lot of difference in outbreaks. No creams will help this and I don't want to subject my system to steroid shots.
Sharon


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi all,

I think I have eczema as well. Only for the last several months. 

This product works quite well at keeping it from getting out of control and itching. I think maybe it "smothers" it.

http://honey-house.com/Products.htm

I suspicion the dish detergent I am currently using. The Dollar General brand seemed to change a few months ago and that's what I use. Hot water definitely makes it itchy.

I would appreciate any suggestions on a natural dish soap.

We picked up a Bee Bar in the Smokies a couple years back and found it is superb for dry skin, which is a pain in the winter here. It seems pricey, but really does last a long time.

The rash first appeared on my left hand and was there several weeks before I tried the bee bar. Within days it was GONE. So, I stopped using it. Within 2 weeks it was BACK with a vengeance on the other hand! That's when I realized it might be IN me! 

If I am able to keep the bee bar on it a few hours a day (easy enough at night), then it keeps it under control. They list the ingredients on the website. I think the magic is in the beeswax. I am not aware of any similar products. I bought some from ebay before as well.

Have a supple day!
mamagoose


----------

